# Owner Time Purchase



## CaptTony (May 22, 2011)

Anyone out there have any insight in how to handle the purchase of Owner's time? If dealing direct with the owner, how does one:

Ensure the person actually owns the boat
Handle the financial transaction
Deal with the charter company when arriving at the marina
Will the charter company provide support if there is a problem with the boat

Any other insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## theonecalledtom (Jan 2, 2008)

The boat will be state or CG registered. The owner should be able to provide verifiable documentation.

Also you'll want to check for liens against the boat to make sure the title is clear and you don't inherit surprises.

Disclaimer: I've used a broker for both boat purchases to date and would do so again.


----------



## knotnow (Dec 10, 2010)

Tony – Normally Owners Time has to do with an agreement between a boat owner and a charter company. This allows a period of time that an owner can use his boat while in charter. He can usually use it or sell it. If he sells it the charter company will treat you as it would any other charterer. Basically you receive documents from the Charter Company and then pay the owner.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

I purchased owners time from a Mooring's owner. (50' Bene) We received full Moorings service at half the cost.

Also, the owner spent an hour on the phone with me, giving me valuable advice re anchorages and the little quirks of his boat: loose wire on the vhf mic and tricky switch on the windlass, both of which Moorings was supposed to fix but had not.

try the traveltalkonlne forum for lost of charter info...I posted there looking for charter info and the owner I chartered from replied with his offer. Worked out great... We did, however, go in the off season - Thanksgiving week. It was relatively uncrowded, but the water was a little rougher than other times I have been. The sailing was awesome due to the strong, steady winds, but the snorkeling was a little cloudy and bouncy in places.


----------

